# Forderung nach Vertragsbruch 23.05.2012 Nutzer: XXXXXXX



## bugatti1504 (29 Mai 2012)

Hallo Zusammen,
dieses schreiben habe Ich heute per Email erhalten!
Ich kann allerdings nicht mit diesem Inhalt anfangen!!
Ist das nur eine Verarsche, damit die an mein Geld kommen können?
Ich hoffe das man mir weiterhelfen kann!

mfg,
Micha

P.s
*Ich habe weder die 1. noch die 2. Mahnung erhalten!!*

Der Anhang der dabei ist, ist ne Zip-Datei!! werde sie aber nicht ÖFFNEN!

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Abs. [email protected]

Nutzerkonto: xxxxxxxx

Guten Tag,

in Bezug auf unsere Rechnung Nr.: 63503045 für den Anwender xxxxxx und unsere 1. sowie auch unsere 2. Mahnung mussten wir heute feststellen, dass Ihre Zahlung bei uns noch immer nicht beglichen wurde. Dies bedeutet einen einseitigen Vertragsbruch Ihrerseits. Nach geltendem Recht könnten wir die offene Rechnungen bereits jetzt beim Rechtsanwalt anmelden. Wir geben Ihnen jedoch trotzdem noch eine letzte Chance, Ihre vertragliche Verpflichtung zu erfüllen, indem Sie unverzüglich die ausstehende Summe in Höhe von 531.00 EURO an uns zur Zahlung bringen. 

Die Leistungen und die Rechnung können Sie in Beilage ansehen.

Vermeiden Sie großen Ärger und weitere Kosten und erfüllen Sie den mit uns abgeschlossenen Vertrag.


Meefi-Partner-Online Ag mit Sitz in Düsseldorf

Geschäftsführer: Renate Kaiser, Werner Wallner 
Aufsichtsratsvorsitzender: Monika Kaiser 
Gesellschaftssitz: Bremen


----------



## Teleton (29 Mai 2012)

Das ist eine Fälschung. Einziger Sinn ist Dich dazu zu bringen den Anhang zu öffnen. Wenn Du das machst fängst Du Dir einen Virus. Im Moment sind Millionen von Mails mit Dutzenden von verschiedenen Texten unterwegs. Immer geht es um Kohle und nachsehen soll man in einer angehängten Datei mit angeblichen Daten.


----------



## bugatti1504 (29 Mai 2012)

vielen dank für deine schnelle Antwort! 

mfg,


----------



## Teleton (29 Mai 2012)

Gern geschehen,
hier ist sowas aus dem gleichen Stall
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/thre...-welle-trojaner-rechnungen.38896/#post-348629


----------



## bugatti1504 (29 Mai 2012)

lasse grade mal diese Schreiben checke das Ich bekommen habe!  mal schaun was "Root" Heiko so sagt!


----------



## Goblin (29 Mai 2012)

Es gibt keine " Meefi-Partner-Online Ag mit Sitz in Düsseldorf " Da ist ein Virus oder Trojaner im Anhang. Da nutzt wohl jemand irgendwo geklaute Mailadressen. Lösch den Mist und gut ist.


----------



## Hippo (29 Mai 2012)

Was da unser Wurzelchen sagt?
Das gleiche wie Teleton.
Das noch zu checken ist überflüssige Arbeit.
Wir haben hier zwischen Monitor und Stuhllehne den Scanner Brain 2.0 installiert, unterstützt von Bauch 1.3 ...
Die sind zuverlässig ...


----------



## bugatti1504 (29 Mai 2012)




----------



## bugatti1504 (29 Mai 2012)

danke für die schnelle hilfe!


----------



## rosaviola (29 Mai 2012)

hallo zusammen, ich habe heute morgen diegleiche e-mail bekommen wie bugatti: die firma existiert laut internet nicht.... und der mailabsender lautet [email protected]... br ist das länderkürzel für brasilien. bloß nicht den anhang öffnen.

das scheint heute eine ganz neue masche zu sein. wer von euch hat noch so etwas bekommen?

Nutzer: katrin2106.

Sehr geehrte Kundin sehr geehrter Kunde,

in Bezug auf unsere Rechnung NR.: 95660999 für den Anwender katrin2106 und unsere 1. sowie auch unsere 2. Mahnung mussten wir heute feststellen, dass Ihre Zahlung bei uns noch immer nicht eingegangen wurde. Dies bedeutet einen rechtskräftigen Vertragsbruch von Ihnen. Nach geltendem Recht könnten wir die offene Rechnungen bereits jetzt beim Rechtsanwalt anmelden. Wir geben Ihnen trotzdem noch eine letzte Möglichkeit, Ihre vertragliche Verpflichtung zu erfüllen, indem Sie innerhalb von 3 Tagen die ausstehende Summe in Höhe von 738.00 EURO an uns zur Zahlung bringen. 

Die Leistungen und die Rechnung können Sie im zugefügten Ordner sehen.

Vermeiden Sie unnötigen Ärger und weitere Kosten und erfüllen Sie den mit uns abgeschlossenen Vertrag.


Woele Partner-Online GmbH mit Sitz in Dortmund

Geschäftsführer: Brigitte Moser, Brigitte Steiner            
Aufsichtsratsvorsitzender: Gerhard Gruber                        
Gesellschaftssitz: Essen


----------



## Goblin (29 Mai 2012)

Die " Woele Partner-Online GmbH mit Sitz in Dortmund " und die vermeintlichen Geschäftsführer sind frei erfunden. Löschen und gut ist

In den letzten Tagen ist es ganz schlimm mit diesem Sch..... Auf keinen Fall die Anhänge öffnen und irgendwelche Exe Dateien ausführen !!

Mails von nicht nachvollziebaren Absendern gehören ungelesen in den Müll


----------



## rosaviola (29 Mai 2012)

ich wusste es, tausend dank... ich hoffe nur, ich kann einigen leuten damit helfen, so wie ihr mir geholfen habt. tausend dank und liebe grüße und in der hoffnung, dass viele verunsicherte diese zeilen lesen werden.


----------



## belalpcarver (29 Mai 2012)

Hallo zusammen, auch ich habe gestern  ( Feiertag) so eine Mail mit folgendem Inhalt erhalten!

Guten Tag, in Bezug auf unsere Rechnung Nr.: 61199514 und unsere 1. sowie auch unsere 2. Mahnung mussten wir heute feststellen, dass Ihre Zahlung bei uns noch immer nicht eingegangen ist. Dies bedeutet einen einseitigen Vertragsbruch Ihrerseits. Nach geltendem Recht könnten wir die offene Forderung bereits jetzt bei Gericht anmelden. Wir geben Ihnen jedoch trotzdem noch eine letzte Möglichkeit, Ihre vertragliche Verpflichtung zu erfüllen, indem Sie unverzüglich die ausstehende Summe in Höhe von 835.00 EURO an uns zur Zahlung bringen. Möglicherweise konnten wir Ihre Zahlung nicht zuordnen, weil z.B. der Verwendungszweck nicht korrekt angegeben wurde.
 Die Bestelleinzelheiten und die Rechnung können Sie im zugefügten Ordner (inkasso.zip) ansehen. Nach geltendem Recht sind wir befugt, die anfallenden Kosten geltend zu machen. Alle bereits angefallenen und noch entstehenden Kosten (Mahnkosten, Rechtsanwalts- und Gerichtskosten) gehen zu Ihren Lasten. Vermeiden Sie unnötigen Ärger und weitere Kosten und erfüllen Sie den mit uns abgeschlossenen Vertrag. Duefo-Multimedia Online-Handel mit Sitz in Hannover Vorstand: Heinz Binder, Werner Koller Aufsichtsratsvorsitzender: Helga Weber Gesellschaftssitz: Augsburg 98822


Ich werde diesen Anhang sicher nicht öffnen, denn wenn ich etwas für soviel Geld bestelle wüsste ich das. 

MfG
belalpcarver


----------



## bugatti1504 (29 Mai 2012)

die Forderungen werde ja immer höher!! :-O


----------



## Heiko (29 Mai 2012)

Bis ca. 1.000 EUR waren schon die ganze Zeit normal.


----------



## bugatti1504 (29 Mai 2012)

diesen Leuten sollte man mal das Handwerk legen!!!! *grml*


----------



## Heiko (29 Mai 2012)

Man nehme, so man hat...


----------



## bugatti1504 (29 Mai 2012)




----------



## rosaviola (29 Mai 2012)

genau, also ihr lieben, wenn uns mal die kohle ausgeht, wir wissen ja jetzt wie es geht, grins.................ist das eine ganz neue welle oder masche?


----------



## rosaviola (29 Mai 2012)

dafür, dass ich jetzt fast 700 euro gespart habe, kann ich ja in ein 5 sterne restaurant einladen


----------



## bugatti1504 (29 Mai 2012)

bin dabei!


----------



## Heiko (29 Mai 2012)

rosaviola schrieb:


> dafür, dass ich jetzt fast 700 euro gespart habe, kann ich ja in ein 5 sterne restaurant einladen


Mich?


----------



## rosaviola (29 Mai 2012)

ja, heiko, mach ich glatt


----------



## Teleton (29 Mai 2012)

Ich,ich,ich! Omnomnom!
Ich habe die erste Antwort hier im Thread gegeben, ich bekomme ein Steak und nen Rotwein. Alles andere wär gemein.


----------



## rosaviola (29 Mai 2012)

ja, dann...steak und rotwein.. alles klar, mach ich für euch


----------



## Hippo (29 Mai 2012)

Ich schließe mich dem Steak an, für mich bitte mit einem kühlen Bier.
Ein adäquates Update für Bauch 1.3
Meine Vorstellung:


----------



## rosaviola (29 Mai 2012)

na, hippo..ob die portion für dich reicht, lach... ich hab ja gesagt, wenn bonn auf dem programm steht, gib laut, die einladung steht. ich kann sogar kochen, grins...bilde ich doch nebenberuflich köche aus


----------



## Hippo (29 Mai 2012)

Na ja, wenns dann noch was zu Essen gibt ...


----------



## rosaviola (29 Mai 2012)

sag ich doch, versprochen ist versprochen...aber, ob ich deinen riesen hunger bekochen kann, ich weiß nicht, ich weiß nicht, lach


----------



## rosaviola (29 Mai 2012)

vielfraß


----------



## Hippo (29 Mai 2012)

och neeee ...
... sach doch nich sooooowas


----------



## rosaviola (29 Mai 2012)

na gut, hippoli, wenigfraß


----------



## BenTigger (29 Mai 2012)

auch wegen solchen Beiträgen, die bei den vielen Trauergeschichten dann doch noch zum Schmunzeln anregen, liebe ich dieses Forum. Danke.....


----------



## rosaviola (29 Mai 2012)

ja, hippo ist (isst) gerade am strand von makronesien ein ganzes schwein.... viren machen hungrig, lach


----------



## rosaviola (29 Mai 2012)

sum caesar audacissimus lepus  wenn mein latein mich in sachen rechtschreibung noch nicht verlassen hat


----------



## bugatti1504 (30 Mai 2012)

*hatte heute schon wieder so ne Email!!*

[modedit by Hippo: Überflüssigen, weil unergiebigen Spam-Text gelöscht]

p.s
Die bringen mich langsam auf die Palme!!!!


----------



## Hippo (30 Mai 2012)

> p.s
> Die bringen mich langsam auf die Palme!!!!


Dann schaff Dir einen Spamfilter an und heul nicht
>>> http://suche.chip.de/?N=4294967158&q=spamfilter&submit=suchen


----------



## Goblin (30 Mai 2012)

> Die bringen mich langsam auf die Palme!!!!


 
Du solltest auf keinen Fall auf die Idee kommen auf diesen Mist zu antworten. Damit bestätigst Du dass es Deine Mailadresse gibt


----------



## Hippo (30 Mai 2012)

Die Adresse gibts mit Sicherheit eh nicht oder ist gefälscht.
Der Grund dieser Mails ist einzig und allein der Trojanertransport und keine Verifizierung von Mailadressen.
Antworten hat also so oder so keinen Sinn


----------



## bugatti1504 (30 Mai 2012)

Ich habe die AntiVir Internet Security 2012 auf meinem Rechner Installiert. Vielleicht sollte Ich mal die Email-Schutzfunktion anders einstellen?! 

oder mir einen anderen Email Account zulegen und den jetzigen löschen!


----------



## Hippo (30 Mai 2012)

bugatti1504 schrieb:


> ...oder mir einen anderen Email Account zulegen und den jetzigen löschen!


Und über kurz oder lang hast Du das gleiche Spamproblem wieder.
Dann dürftest Du die neue Adresse nie verwenden, weil die kann auch sonstwo abgeerntet werden.
Und eine Mailaddi die ich nicht nutze(n kann) ist nicht wirklich sinnvoll, oder?


----------



## bugatti1504 (30 Mai 2012)

hmmm....auch wieder wahr! :-(

also hilft nur löschen löschen löschen oder ein Filter!


----------



## Hippo (30 Mai 2012)

Der Kandidat hat 99 Punkte ...
... und gewinnt eine Baggerfahrt durch die Eifel


----------



## ullibaer (31 Mai 2012)

[Modedit by Hippo: Überflüssigen Fullquote von Bugattis Mail gelöscht]
Hallo,
Auch ich habe am 29. und 30.5. so ähnliche Mails bei AOL bekommen. Die 1. Mail war im Spamordner, die 2. nicht.

[Modedit by Hippo: Überflüssigen Mailtext gelöscht]
Im Anhang wieder Mahnbescheid.zip

Ich habe natürlich die 2 Zip-dateien nicht geöffnet!! und die beiden Firmen kenne ich auch nicht und hatte mit denen auch kein Vertragsverhältnis!!
Zahlen werde und kann ich auch nicht.
Sollte ich die 2 Mails mal speichern und eventuell Anzeige bei der Polizei machen?

Gruß Ulli


----------



## Hippo (31 Mai 2012)

Guggst Du da >>> http://www.computerbetrug.de/2012/05/gefalschte-rechnungen-wie-kommen-die-an-meinen-namen-6372


----------



## rosaviola (31 Mai 2012)

huhu zusammen..langsam bekomme ich auch die krise..ich habe auch schon wieder so ne mail..allerdings wollen sie mir jetzt fast 1000 euro abbuchen.....wieder absender länderkürzel brasilien

[Modedit by Hippo: Mailtext gelöscht, ist eh immer der gleiche]


----------



## rosaviola (31 Mai 2012)

stimmt nicht..diesmal ist es bankeinzug und keine rechnung, die ich innerhalb von 3 tagen bezahlen muss. meine arme frauenseele, zart besaitet, wird von monsieur hippo arg strapaziert... von wegen immer das gleiche, heul


----------



## Hippo (31 Mai 2012)

Da mußt Du durch 

Weißt doch >>>


----------



## rosaviola (31 Mai 2012)

vorsicht, böser vielfraß


----------



## BenTigger (1 Juni 2012)

warum bekomme ich solche E-Mails nie in meinem Postfach zu sehen ???
Prüf check Grund such.....
Ahhh "Fehler " gefunden... Sehr gut eingerichteter Spamfilter


----------



## rosaviola (1 Juni 2012)

ja, ja, wer den schaden hat, braucht für den spott nicht zu sorgen, grins.....ich werde mir einen hochsicherheitstrakt entwerfen und einfach meine emails nicht mehr lesen und direkt alle löschen​


----------



## Nicko1998 (5 Juni 2012)

Schon wieder - dieses Mal aus Brasilien. 728 Euronen will die Bande. Der übliche .zip-Dateienanhang. Spamfilter hat gegriffen.


> Flirt Fever Ag mit Stand in München
> Amtsgericht: Dortmund
> Geschäftsleiter: Maria Mayr, Horst Schmid


----------



## bugatti1504 (5 Juni 2012)

nachdem Ich meinen Spam-Filter verändert habe bei AntiVir, habe Ich keine Emails mehr enthalten, die solchen Inhalt hatten! 
entweder liegt es am Filter, oder die haben mir keine mehr geschickt!^^


----------



## Hippo (5 Juni 2012)

na geht doch ...


----------



## bugatti1504 (6 Juni 2012)




----------



## enylevy (6 Juni 2012)

ich danke Euch!
Ich wollt mein Email Konto aufräumen und finde das, habe mich ziemlich erschreckt, weil das im Spamordner lag, ich aber bei dieser Seite von der ich dachte Sie sei kostenlos, wirklich mal angemeldet war...
Die Zip Datei habe ich nicht geöffnet - pooh.

Tausend Dank! Und jetzt lösche ich den Dreck!

[Modedit by Hippo: Und bevor Du den Dreck löscht stellst ihn zum aufbewahren bei uns hier rein ...
Nix da, den hätten wir jetzt schon - wenn nicht öfter]


----------



## logo01 (6 Juni 2012)

habe eine -letzte Mahnung - von  - Ceoso Multimedia Online-Handel mit Sitz in Köln über 561,00 € erhalten.Androhung mit Gericht
1. ich kenne diese Fa. nicht
2. habe noch nie etwas bei denen bestellt
wer kennt diese Firma ???

habe eine letzte Mahnung mit gleichem inhalt erhalten in Höhe v. 561,00€ und zwar von einer Firma  Ceoso Multimedia Online-Handel mit sitz in Kölm
Vorstand Maria Moser,Peter Berger
Aufsichtsratsvorsitzender Brigitte Binder Amtsgericht Bremen 05903
sollte auch die Rechnung extra hochladen Zipp datei


----------



## Hippo (6 Juni 2012)

Gehört da mit rein wo ich es jetzt hinverschiebe
Trojanerscheiß, löschen, Kaffee trinken gehen


----------



## EB78 (8 Juni 2012)

wau, schön das ihr davon gehört habe!
leider hat ich am 4.6. ne mail im normalen ordner +normaler absender. als ich darauf geklickt hab, kam ne mail von flirt fever mit mahnung zur zahlung. fand das komisch, da ich nicht auf solch seiten verkehr, habe es gelöscht und kurze zeit später ging der rechner aus. kann seitdem nich auf bilder un doc zugreifen.
vielleicht kann mir einer helfen!!!
ohne ev datenverlust, bilder u u u


----------



## Reducal (8 Juni 2012)

EB78 schrieb:


> vielleicht kann mir einer helfen!!!


So einfach ist das nicht! Das Thema haben wir schon:


Reducal schrieb:


> Kommt darauf an, wie fit du am PC bist. Für Laien empfehle ich nur noch den Weg zur PC-Werkstatt.


----------



## flenibe (11 Juni 2012)

Hallo Regina Klanke,

Besten Dank für Ihren Einkauf bei dnet24.de AG , nachfolgend finden Sie Ihre Bestellbestätigung.

Deine Gebotsnummer: 509493199295 
Bestellung: Belinea 8363232898 6651,59 Euro
Rechnung auf: Regina Klanke
Zahlungsmethode: Paypal    

Versandadresse und genaue Vertragsdetails finden Sie aus Securitymassnahmen in beigefügtem Anhang.

Die Zahlung wurde autorisiert und wird innerhalb 4 Tage entzogen. 
Kaufdetails und Storno Erklärung finden Sie im Zusatzordner in der E-Mail.


Ihr Supportteam

Schäfer AG
Hermannstal 02 
44184 Dortmund

Tel.: (+49) 643 2489661
(Mo-Fr 9.00 bis 17.00 Uhr, Sa 10.00 bis 17.00 Uhr)
Gesellschaftssitz Aach
Umsatzsteuer-Id: DE400057242
Geschäftsfuehrer: Marwin  Schumacher


----------



## Hippo (11 Juni 2012)

Gehört hier rein und ist der gleiche Scheiß wie in den Posts vorher


----------



## Noch ein Opfer (11 Juni 2012)

Hallo zusammen!

Am 8. Juni 2012 habe ich auch diese E-Mail bekommen, ist in meinem Spam-Ordner (Googlemail) gelandet, deshalb hab ich die erst heute gesehen. Nachdem mich der Forenthread hier nach kurzer Besorgnis beruhigt hat, möchte ich meinen Fall kurz dazustellen, damit das nächste „Opfer“ sieht, dass es wirklich kein Einzelfall ist 

[modedit by Hippo: bekannten Mailtext gelöscht]


----------



## Hippo (11 Juni 2012)

@Kollegen - tut sich da grad noch ein Datenleck auf?


----------



## Reducal (12 Juni 2012)

Diese zip-Trojaner-Schleuderer machen das schon geschickt! Die nutzen einfach halbwegs authentische Bezeichnungen von Schurken-Projekten und/oder Firmen, von denen manche damit in Verbindung stehen oder die namentlich umstritten sind. Wenn das so weiter geht, werden wir womöglich auch Adressaten von gemeinen Abofallen erleben - wundern würde mich das jedenfalls nicht!


----------



## Nicko1998 (13 Juni 2012)

Jubiläum! Heute separierte mein Spam-Filter *die 20. Rechnung* für einen User namens "Blauer Ozean" 
Gleichzeitig informierte mich mein Provider,dass


> ....eine an Sie adressierte E-Mail wurde von unserem Virenscanner
> als gefährlich eingestuft.
> 
> Datei: *V*orderung nach Vertrag 12.06.2012.com
> Virus: Trojan.Ransomlock.P


----------



## 83Ricardo (13 Juni 2012)

juhu bis jetzt nichts wieder gekommen


----------



## knockouta (15 Juni 2012)

Guten Tag xxxxx

,

Vielen Dank für ihren Vertrag mit Kaffeeschnьffler Deutschland, nachfolgend finden Sie Ihre Kaufbestätigung.

Deine Gebotsnummer: 900640168737 
Bestellter Artikel: BenQ 5804567162 6243,09 Euro
Rechnung auf: 
Abrechnung erfolgt durch: Konto-Einzug    

Lieferadresse und detaillierte Bestelldetails finden Sie aus Sicherheitsgründen im zugefügten Ordner.

Die Buchung wurde autorisiert und wird innerhalb 2 Tage abgeschrieben. 
Rechnungseinzelheiten und Stornierung Möglichkeiten finden Sie in Beilage.


Dein Support-Team

Gembee GmbH
Billufer 89 
48498 Hamburg

Tel.: (+49) 233 8387490
(Mo-Fr 9.00 bis 18.00 Uhr, Sa 8.00 bis 16.00 Uhr)
Gesellschaftssitz Abensberg
Steuer-Id: AT263046273
Geschäftsfuehrer: Konstantin Kübels


meine frage ist ob das echt ist mit einer zip datei


----------



## Reducal (15 Juni 2012)

knockouta schrieb:


> meine frage ist ob das echt ist mit einer zip datei


Das mit der ZIP-Datei ist echt! Wenn du sie entpackst, haste wahrscheinlich den Dreck! Oder hast du wirklich einen


> Vertrag mit Kaffeeschnьffler Deutschland


...da hat ja sogar das Übersetzungsprogramm versagt oder bist du bei mail.ru?



> Achtung liebe Freunde seid auf merksam wenn du diese Mail bekommst ist das ein Trojaner der deine Festplatte zerstört.


https://www.spin.de/hp/Daddy-64/blog/id/21891713


----------



## knockouta (15 Juni 2012)

War auf Hotmail und die Firma Kenn ich nicht


----------



## Reducal (15 Juni 2012)

Ganz speziell für dich: ...nicht beachten, Anhang nicht öffnen, eMail löschen (auch aus dem Papierkorb).


----------



## knockouta (15 Juni 2012)

Vielen Dank


----------



## Hippo (15 Juni 2012)

... mehr sog i ned ....


----------



## Kazumi (28 Juni 2012)

Hallo,

Ich hatte mich vor längerer Zeit auf einer Internetseite angemeldet und war dann vor ein paar Tagen richtiggehend geschockt,nachdem ich eine Mahnung in meinem Email-Postfach vorfand.
Darin wurde ich mit dem Namen,mit dem ich mich auf besagter Website angemeldet habe,angesprochen,und auch die Website selbst wurde erwähnt (in einem Nebensatz)und dass ich rund 450 Euro zu zahlen hätte.
Die Überraschung war natürlich groß,vor allem,da nicht explizit gesagt wurde,warum ich denn nun den besagten Betrag zu Zahlen hätte - es gab noch einen Anhang,den ich aber nicht geöffnet habe-meiner Meinung nach eine .zip oder .exe Datei,jedenfalls hätte ich sie ausführen und speichern müssen.
Habe dies natürlich nicht getan,aber mache mir nun Sorgen-war das eine echte Rechnung oder nur der Versuch,einen Virus etc. auf meinem Computer zu installieren?
Die Email habe ich leider nicht mehr-komplett gelöscht,vor lauter Panik...
Mit sowas hatte ich bisher noch rein gar keine Erfahrungen,deshalb meine Schockreaktion...
Vor allem,da ich die Dienste/Bestellung/wasauchimmer laut Email von der IP xxx aus getätigt hätte-und das dann tatsächlich meine eigene korrekte IP-Adresse war...habe nun Sorgen,dass ich nun doch etwas Zahlen muss,da sie ja meine IP haben...
Dies erscheint mir aber auch ein wenig merkwürdig,vor allem aufgrund des Anhangs und der Nicht-Erwähnung dessen,was ich denn nun bestellt/gekauft/in Anspruch genommen haben soll...kann mir jemand helfen?

Grüße


----------



## Teleton (28 Juni 2012)

Zip-Anhang und Geldforderung? Vermutlich ein Virus siehe hier:
http://www.computerbetrug.de/2012/05/gefalschte-rechnungen-wie-kommen-die-an-meinen-namen-6372/

[Modedit by Hippo: Kazumis Beitrag und Teletons Antwort passend einsortiert]


----------



## Nicko1998 (13 Juli 2012)

Es geht wohl wieder los:
Heute Rechnung Nr. 21 für den User "Blauer Ozean". Der übliche Mist mit anhängender zip-Datei.
Absender heute: 





> Von: txxx_gxxx@yahoo.de


Betreff heute: 





> Mahnbescheide keine Antwort 13.07.2012





> Mit freundlichen Grüßen dein Support


 

[modedit by Hippo: Klarname in der Emailadresse unkenntlich gemacht weil bei diesen Spamruns nicht immer klar ist ob nicht Unschuldige da mit reingezogen werden]


----------



## Heiko (13 Juli 2012)

Schick mal bitte an [email protected] weiter, falls noch nicht gelöscht.


----------



## Thomas551 (13 Juli 2012)

Ich habe heute eine Mail bekommen,das ich mich angeblich am 20.6.12 bei Dating Kontakte angemeldet haben soll.Ich kann mich aber nicht dran erinnern.Ich soll jetzt für ein Jahresabo
514,32 Euro bezahlen.

In der mitgelieferten Anlage Frist.zip lässt sich gar nicht öffenen,bzw.hat das Mailprogramm
nicht geöffnet.Das sagt ja eigentlich schon alles.

Ich habe jetzt geschaut und habe unter Dating Kontakte ein ganz anderen Namen gefunden,und
ich weiß auch ganz genau,das ich mich dort nicht angemeldet habe.

Weiter steht in der Mail das ich kein Widerrufsrecht habe,bzw nicht fristgerecht oder unwirksam
ausgeübt habe.

Für mich sieht das nach Betrug aus.

Hat jemand hier in Forum von Dating Kontakte schon mal so eine ähnliche Mail gehabt ?
Und 154,32 für ein Abo ist ja wohl frech.

Was kann ich jetzt machen ? Oder soll ich es erstmal so laufen lassen ?

Mfg
Thomas


----------



## Aka-Aka (13 Juli 2012)

Nieeeeeeemals öffnen!!!!
schicke die Datei höchstens an
https://www.virustotal.com/
(falls das möglich ist und auch nur, falls dein Virenscanner tagesaktuell ist)



Thomas551 schrieb:


> In der mitgelieferten Anlage Frist.zip lässt sich gar nicht öffenen,bzw.hat das Mailprogramm
> nicht geöffnet.Das sagt ja eigentlich schon alles.


Ich würde sicherheitshalber Deinen PC mit einem aktuellen Scanner überprüfen.


----------



## Nicko1998 (13 Juli 2012)

Heiko schrieb:


> Schick mal bitte an [email protected] weiter, falls noch nicht gelöscht.


[x] done


----------



## Goblin (13 Juli 2012)

Passt zu diesem Müll hier

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/threads/forderung-nach-vertragsbruch-23-05-2012-nutzer-xxxxxxx.38912/


----------



## Thomas551 (13 Juli 2012)

Ja das mache ich auf jeden fall.


----------



## Heiko (13 Juli 2012)

Wird leider von noch kaum einem Scanner entdeckt: https://www.virustotal.com/file/d96...3c164c0fcebfc1ce26867ffa/analysis/1342215080/


----------



## Hippo (14 Juli 2012)

Der beste Scanner für solche Fälle ist immer noch Brain 2.0


----------



## Thomas551 (15 Juli 2012)

Gestern schon Post von Fix+Mosbach erhalten,das ging ja mal ganz schnell.Das zeigt mir aber ganz deutlich
das es hier einwandfrei um Betrug geht.Den keine Kanzlei schickt sofort eine Mahnung ich hatte vor kurzen
selber einverfahren ( war nichts besonders und hatte auch nichts mit Betrug zu tun ) war alles normal.
Allso langes warten usw.Das hier ist die Krönung.Ich bezahle gar nichts.

Wie ich die erste Mail bekommen,hatte habe ich zurück geschrieben,mit der bitte das es gelesen wurde,da
tat sich nichts,hat allso niemand gelesen.So eine Verbrecherfirma.

Aber den wird das lachen schon noch vergehen,ich werde per Einschreiben ein Brief schicken,das ich mein
Anwalt einschalte,und wir auch die Polizei verständigen,und ich denke dann ist ruhe.

Wenn jemand noch eine idee hat was ich in Brief schreiben kann, würde ich mich über ideen sehr freuen.

Ich habe die faxen von diesen Betrügern wirklich satt.


----------



## Hippo (15 Juli 2012)

Thomas551 schrieb:


> ...Aber den wird das lachen schon noch vergehen,ich werde per Einschreiben ein Brief schicken,das ich mein Anwalt einschalte,und wir auch die Polizei verständigen,und ich denke dann ist ruhe...


Also wenn es diese Fake-Mahnungen mit dem Trojaner im Gepäck sind ist die Reaktion nicht mal müdes Gelächter.
Wenn Du eine andere Thematik meinst bist Du hier im falschen Thread.
Wissen kann ich das nicht weil meine Kristallkugel leider grade in Reparatur ist ...


----------



## Thomas551 (15 Juli 2012)

Wie ist das genau gemeint ? Das es Betrug ist sind wir uns ja einig.Aber wie kann man sowas sonst stoppen,
oder einfach abwarten ?


----------



## Hippo (15 Juli 2012)

Die Trojanermails kommen irgendwo aus dem Ausland, die darin genannten Adressen sind erfunden/gefälscht/geklaut.
Denen gehts nur da drum daß Du den Anhang vor lauter Schreck öffnest. Und dann haste den Salat wenn Dein Virenscanner nicht auf Zack ist.
Stoppen? Klar - guten Spamfilter installieren oder Brain 2.0 anwenden.
Anzeige? Witzlos da die Ermittlung an der Grenze durch die unheimliche Hilfsbereitschaft der Ermittlungsbehörden in den Herkunftsländern gewaltig eingebremst wird. D.h. eine Anzeige ist nur eine Beschäftigungstherapie für die Ermittlungsbehörden


----------



## Thomas551 (15 Juli 2012)

Allso wenn jetzt weitere Mahnschreiben kommen,nichts unternehmen ?


----------



## Heiko (15 Juli 2012)

Thomas551 schrieb:


> Allso wenn jetzt weitere Mahnschreiben kommen,nichts unternehmen ?


Das musst Du selbst entscheiden. Wir können nur aus der Erfahrung berichten, beraten können, dürfen und werden wir Dich nicht.


----------



## Thomas551 (15 Juli 2012)

Ja das verstehe ich schon.Dann muß ich mal schauen,was ich mache.


----------



## Heiko (15 Juli 2012)

Wenn es sich bei Dir um eine Trojanermail handelt, dann ist die Rechnung genauso falsch wie der Absender, das steht jedenfalls fest.


----------



## Thomas551 (15 Juli 2012)

Ich hatte ja die Rechnung mit diesen zip Anhang die das AntiVir Programm sofort raugeschmissen hat.Ich hatte
das AntiVir Programm danach komplett laufen lassen,und es wurde nichts gefunden.


----------



## Hippo (15 Juli 2012)

Wenn Du den Anhang nicht geöffnet hast ist Dir auch nichts passiert.
Und wenn Du ihn geöffnet hättest würdest Du von DEM Rechner aus garantiert nicht schreiben ...


----------



## gastuser2 (15 Juli 2012)

Ein anderer User (Admin) am PC lässt den aktuellen Virenscanner drüberlaufen, nach einem Scan werden 3 Trojaner gemeldet und entfernt. Weg ist der Spuk!


----------



## Hippo (15 Juli 2012)

Wenn der Admin noch reinkommt 
Wieviele Rechner laufen immer noch standardmäßig auf "Admin"
Und wieviel selbsternannte Experten haben Computer schon kaputtrepariert ...


----------



## Goblin (17 Juli 2012)

Und weiter gehts



> Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,
> 
> bereits in unserer E-Mail vom 16.06.2012 wurden Sie benachrichtigt, dass die offene Rechnung von 2676,25 Euro leider nicht beglichen wurde. Mit diesen Schreiben  verpflichten wir Sie Ihrer Zahlungsverpflichtung nachzukommen.
> 
> ...


 
Im Anhang wieder der gleiche Mist. Hab den Anhang mal auf meinen Testrechner ausgeführt. Danach hilft nur noch Format C


----------



## Hippo (17 Juli 2012)

Goblin schrieb:


> ... Danach hilft nur noch Format C


Stimmt nicht. Aber man sollte wissen was man tut. Weil sonst ist der kaputtrepariert und DANN ist eine Neuinstallation angesagt


----------



## Thomas551 (17 Juli 2012)

Ich habe noch ein älteres schreiben,von einer Inkasso Firma gefunden ( war von Quelle ) die noch Geld bekommen haben,hatte ich schon beglichen,als das Inkasso schreiben bei mir war.
Daher weiß ich wie ein richtiges Schreiben von einer Inkasso Firma aussieht.
Mit genauer Aufstellung der Forderung.Wann gekauft usw.
Allso alles ok.Ich falle nicht mehr drauf rein.


----------



## Hippo (17 Juli 2012)

War das die Meldung *"Brain 2.0 erfolgreich installiert"* ?


----------



## BenTigger (18 Juli 2012)

Nee Hippo, das war schon Version 3.0 mit Langspeicher, mit dem erinnert man sich auch an Vorfälle, die mehr als 2 Tage zurückliegen 

Diese Version wurde von Thomas mit Bravour ein und umgesetzt! Da sollten sich viele ein Beispiel dran nehmen.


----------



## Hippo (18 Juli 2012)




----------



## Hippo (18 Juli 2012)

Hier ein Artikel von PC-Welt dazu



> *Achtung - fiese Abmahn-Mails mit Virus im Umlauf*
> Abzock-Mail landet in Postfächern
> Online-Betrüger scheinen derzeit im großen Stil zu versuchen, leichtgläubige Nutzer abzuzocken. Unsere Analyse ergab: Im Anhang befindet sich ein gemeiner Virus.


 
http://www.pcwelt.de/news/Vorsicht-...4glich__20120718&r=361528611960574&lid=186197


----------



## Tascha (19 Juli 2012)

Hallo Zusammen,

so nun muss ich mal Fragen:
Kennt jemand die Firma GembeeOnlineTechnik GbR mit anscheinlichem sitz in Bad Bentheim??
Hab soeben eine Mahnung erhalten über einen betrag von 748.58,-
Im Internet finde ich nix und eine genaue Adresse usw gibt es auch nicht!
Bestellt habe ich bestimmt nichts bei denen....

HELP - was soll ich den nun machen???

Merci und liebe Grüsse
Natascha


----------



## Reducal (19 Juli 2012)

Tascha schrieb:


> HELP - was soll ich den nun machen???


Lies ab hier: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/threads/forderung-nach-vertragsbruch-23-05-2012-nutzer-xxxxxxx.38912/ und bediene die Links - mehr kann man nicht raten, ohne sich immer wieder wiederholen zu müssen.


----------



## Tascha (19 Juli 2012)

Ja merci 
das hatte ich shcon alles gelesen - nur ging es mir um die Firma....


----------



## BenTigger (19 Juli 2012)

Tascha schrieb:


> Ja merci
> das hatte ich shcon alles gelesen - nur ging es mir um die Firma....


Tja, WENN du alles gelesen hättest, müsste dir klar sein, das es nichts mit der Firma zu tun hat oder?
Lies also nochmal und bitte nicht nur lesen, sondern auch verstehen was du liest.


----------



## Tascha (19 Juli 2012)

BenTigger schrieb:


> Tja, WENN du alles gelesen hättest, müsste dir klar sein, das es nichts mit der Firma zu tun hat oder?
> Lies also nochmal und bitte nicht nur lesen, sondern auch verstehen was du liest.


 

ach was freundliche und perfekte menschen hier die immer alles beim erste mal verstehen....  Merci viellmals


----------



## alsa (19 Juli 2012)

Hallo, ich habe heute eine mail erhalten:

Sehr geehrte/r Kunde/Kundin,

unsere Inkasso Büro hat uns gerade Information eingereicht, dass die nicht beglichene Bestellung von 678,87 Euro leider nicht überwiesen wurde. Mit dieser E-Mail fordern wir Sie Ihrer Zahlungsverpflichtung nachzukommen.

Da dies die zweite Mahnung ist, die Sie über Ihre Schulden warnt, müssen wir Ihnen leider die Kosten von 15,00 Euro dazu zu der noch offenen Forderung als Mahnung in Rechnung stellen.

Wir fordern Sie, die nicht bezahlten Kosten bis zum 22.07.2012 auf das angegebene Konto zu übersenden.
Andernfalls wird, unsere Forderung durch ein Inkassobüro einzuklagen.

Zahlschein und bestellte Produkte finden Sie in dem beigefügtem Dokument.

Folgen Sie unverzüglich unserer Aufforderung und ersparen Sie sich weitere Kosten.

Mit verbindlichen Grüßen

GembeeVersand GmbH
Unternehmensitz ist Altlandsberg
Steuer-Nummer DE154016364
Leiter: Frieda Schulze

angehängt war eine zip datei, die ich Dummi auf dem Handy öffnen wollte, mein pdf reader aber schrieb er könne sie nicht öffenen, erst danach hab ich mich hier auf die Suche begeben, was soll ich jetzt machen, ist das auch nur ne Fall, sollte man sich darum kümmern? ist ein Trojaner o.ä. auf meine Handy???


----------



## BenTigger (19 Juli 2012)

Antivir auf dem Handy ausführen. ist als App zu bekommen...
Suche mal nach Anti-Virus free von AVG


----------



## BenTigger (19 Juli 2012)

Tascha schrieb:


> ach was freundliche und perfekte menschen hier die immer alles beim erste mal verstehen.... Merci viellmals


Gern geschehen,
Traurig nur, das tausende Besucher hier auf der Seite sind und immer noch einige glauben, sie wären so wichtig, das sie auf eine Einzelfallberatung bestehen können. Wir machen das auch nur als Hobby ohne Bezahlung und tippen die selben Informationen dutzende mal ein.
Nur wenn dann einer kommt, und nicht mal einen Beitrag zurück liest, der alles auch für den Laien klar verständlich ausdrückt, verlieren auch wir unserer Geduld. Sorry dafür aber damit musst du Leben.


----------



## Reducal (19 Juli 2012)

alsa schrieb:


> ...angehängt war eine zip datei, die ich Dummi auf dem Handy öffnen wollte, mein pdf reader aber schrieb er könne sie nicht öffnen...


Hast wahrscheinlich Glück gehabt, denn die angehangene Datei ist für einen PC nicht für das Handy.


----------



## alsa (19 Juli 2012)

ehrlich gesagt ist man ja nun mal kein Computer-Crack, wenn man ersteinmal soweit ist, daß mann Mist gebaut hat, oder weningsten denkt man hätte es getan...
Das Lesen hat schon weiter geholfen, vielen Dank!!!
Handy und Computer laufen noch, Viren u.ä. wurden nicht gefunden und die email kann  nun guten Gewissens (ohne eine Anwalt o.ä. zu kontaktieren) weggemüllt werden, und auch wenn die gleiche Sache hier schon tausenmal besprochen wurde, brauchen Menschen wie ich manchmal noch eine kleine Bestätigung, daß es genauso ist, wie man es sich denkt. Dafür kann ich dann halt andere Sachen besser! Danke, daß es dieses Forum gibt, wäre sonst vor Aufregung noch ganz irre geworden!


----------



## nori (27 Juli 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

ich hab auch ein Schreiben dieser besagten Firma bekommen, ähnlicher Wortlaut aber mit anderem Firmensitz

GembeeVersand AG
Unternehmensitz in Augsburg
Steuer-Nummer: DE730002225
Verantwortlicher: Johanna Sommer


Dank Eurer Warnungen habe ich den Anhang nicht geöffnet, sondern gleich gelöscht.


Zitat:

[Modedit by Hippo: Überflüssiges Blafaselblub gelöscht]


----------



## DJAndy1957 (29 Juli 2012)

[war "Abrechnung für Ihre Email"]

Hallo,

habe gestern eine Email (Text nachfolgend) mit einem zip Anhang
der wie folgt "Email Adresse Zahlschein.zip"
hieß von xxx bekommen.

Echt oder wieder nur eine Virusschleuder??




Guten Abend xxxxxx,

Ihre E-Mail Adresse [email protected] ist ab sofort gebührenpflichtig.
Im beigefügtem Dokument bekommen Sie die Abrechnung für 8 Monate. Anbei sind auch unsere Geschäftsbedingungen die Sie zum Zahlen verpflichten.

Überweisen Sie sofort den gesammten Betrag von 192,89 Euro bis zum 31 Juli.
Ihre Email Adresse wird gelöscht wenn kein Geldeingang gebucht wird.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen.

Dein Postfach Kundenbetreuer
Lisa Wagner


----------



## Hippo (29 Juli 2012)

DJAndy1957 schrieb:


> ... wieder nur eine Virusschleuder??


 
Der Kandidat hat 99 Punkte

Beitrag auch passend verschoben


----------



## blacky18 (30 Juli 2012)

Nun schon zum 2ten Male eine Aufforderung für die Mailadresse, aber lest selbst, denn öffnen werde ich den Anhang ganz sicher nicht, hier nun die Kopie:

von [email protected] am 29.07.2012 03:56
Hallo xxxxxx xxxxxxxxxxx,
die von Ihnen genutzte Mail Adresse ist ab jetzt gebührenpflichtig.
Im Anhang bekommen Sie die Abrechnung für 6 Monate. Anbei sind auch E-Mail AGBs die Sie zur Zahlung verpflichten.
Überweisen Sie sofort den vollständigen Betrag von 156,85 Euro bis zum 30 Juli 2012.
Ihr E-Mail Postfach wird abgeschaltet wenn keine Verrechnung gebucht wird.
Mit besten Grüßen.
Dein Mail Support
Nelli Pfeiffer

*und heute diese hier*

von [email protected] am 30.07.2012 11:42
Guten Abend xxxxxx xxxxxxxx,
die von Ihnen genutzte E-Mail Adresse wird ab sofort kostenpflichtig.
Dabei erhalten Sie die Rechnung für 6 Monate. Anbei sind auch E-Mail AGBs die Sie zum Zahlen verpflichten.
Senden Sie sofort den vollständigen Betrag von 259,57 Euro bis zum 31 Juli.
Ihr E-Mail Postfach wird entfernt falls keine Überweisung zu verzeichnen ist.
Mit freundlichen Grüßen.
Dein Postfach Kundenbetreuer
Luna Kraus

*Na und hier ganz toll, heute ist noch gar nicht abend, oder liegts an der Zeitverschiebung, doch meine Mailaddi ist doch eine .de*


----------



## Nicko1998 (30 Juli 2012)

Weg mit dem Dreck in die (virtuelle) Tonne. Mir ging ähnlicher Mist bereits 22mal zu.


----------



## Goblin (30 Juli 2012)

Das is Spam. Lösch den Mist und gut is


----------



## jupp11 (30 Juli 2012)

http://www.verbraucherzentrale-rlp....en-e-mails-mit-zip-anhang-und-pop-up-fenstern


> Pressemitteilung der Verbraucherzentrale Rheinland-Pfalz
> 19.07.2012
> Neue Trojaner-Varianten im Umlauf -
> Verbraucherzentrale warnt vor unseriösen E-Mails mit Zip-Anhang und Pop-up-Fenstern
> ...


----------



## Kleindi (9 August 2012)

Mensch Leute, wie naiv seid ihr eigendlich ?
Ich bekomme ebenfalls ständig solch Fake Rechnungen. Wenn jemand wirklich Geld von Euch haben will ob nun gerechtfertigt oder nicht, werdet Ihr per "Post" und nicht per Mail angeschrieben.
Von daher einfach weg mit den Müll. Zu dem weiß man doch ob und wo man was bestellt/gekauft hat.

MfG


----------



## Hippo (9 August 2012)

Kleindi - auf *DIESE* wichtige Information haben wir gewartet!
Du hast das Forum gerettet!


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (9 August 2012)

Kleindi schrieb:


> Wenn jemand wirklich Geld von Euch haben will ob nun gerechtfertigt oder nicht, werdet Ihr per "Post" und nicht per Mail angeschrieben.


 
Irrtum! Oder frei nach Dieter Nuhr: "Wenn man keine Ahnung hat... Einfach mal die Fresse halten"

Selber habe ich kürzlich eine Reise online gebucht. Per Email habe ich die Rechnung zusammen mit den Reiseunterlagen (als PDF) bekommen. Das ist im online-Geschäftsverkehr heute doch selbstverständlich.

Also bitte immer schön differenzieren statt alles zu Pauschalisieren.


----------



## basailuolin (13 August 2012)

Habe eine Mail erhalten mit zip Anhang in der ich angeblich eine Mitgliedschaft gekauft habe.
Habe aber keinerlei Verträge getätigt!


----------



## Aka-Aka (13 August 2012)

nicht öffnen!!!
das geht um.

im Anhang ist vermutlich ein Virus und vielleicht ist auch ein kleiner Fehler im Text (zB falsche PLZ oder so)

Poste mal den Text oder einen Auszug davon (ohne persönliche Daten)


----------



## Hippo (13 August 2012)

Wieder zwei sinnlose Beiträge getackert - liest hier eigentlich einer im Forum bevor er schreibt?


----------



## Utopia (17 August 2012)

Hallo auch,
daß hatte ich heute von meinem Postfachanbieter bekommen. Das war nicht die erste Mail...


Liebes GMX Mitglied,

eine an Sie adressierte E-Mail wurde von unserem Virenscanner 
als gefährlich eingestuft.

   Datei: Vertragsrechnung 15.08.2012.com
   Virus: Trojan.Ransomlock.P

Es folgen Details zu der betroffenen E-Mail:

    Von:     [email protected]
    An:      die E-mail adresse hab ich rausgemacht 
    Datum:   Wed, 15 Aug 2012 17:13:57 -0400
    Betreff: Dating-Webdienst Abrechnung 14127872

Falls Ihnen der Absender persönlich bekannt ist, sollten Sie sich mit 
ihm in Verbindung setzen und ihn darauf hinweisen, dass sein PC 
wahrscheinlich von einem Virus befallen ist.

Entsprechend den Einstellungen zu Ihrem GMX Virenscanner wurde diese
E-Mail gelöscht.

Die Einstellungen zu Ihrem GMX Virenscanner können Sie jederzeit unter
Optionen/Virenschutz anpassen.


Ihr GMX Team

Das find ich ja schon krass... Gott sei Dank bin ich scheinbar doch gut geschützt.


----------



## Hippo (18 August 2012)

Dein Hirn solltest Du trotzdem nicht ausschalten ...


----------



## MoneFö (26 August 2012)

Folgende Email bekommen mit Zip-Anhang. Weiss nicht was das soll oder die wollen.
Soll ich die Datei öffnen? Wobei die Frist ja 24.08.2012 wäre und die Mail erst heute Nacht kam um 
3.27 Uhr. Also zahlen werd ich da nichts. Hallo 7615 Euro für was das?
Absender ist: [email protected]

Bin ich da alleine mit dieser Mail? Anwalt oder ignorieren?

Guten Tag, in unserer E-Mail vom 25.07.2012 wurden Sie bereits gemahnt, weil die nicht bezahlte Rechnung von 7615,93 Euro von Ihnen noch nicht überwiesen wurde. Wir fordern Sie schnell, Ihrer nicht beglichene Forderung zu begleichen. Wir sehen uns gezwungen Ihnen die Kosten von 11,00 Euro des Weiteren zu der noch offenen Forderung als Mahnung in Rechnung stellen. Wir bitten Sie, die nicht bezahlte Rechnung bis zum 24.08.2012 auf das angegebene Konto zu überweisen. Zahlschein und Artikel Liste sind in dem beigelegten Schreiben. Mit besten Grüßen 
EdgebridgeOnline GmbH Alsleben (Mo-Fr 9.00 bis 18.00 Uhr, Sa 9.00 bis 16.00 Uhr) Leiter: Philip Huber Steuer-Nummer: DE245936307


----------



## Hippo (26 August 2012)

Diesen Tread lesen wo ich Deinen Beitrag hinschiebe

*Forderung nach Vertragsbruch 23.05.2012 Nutzer: XXXXXXX*


----------



## physicus (26 August 2012)

*LÖSCHEN oder IGNORIEREN, auf gar keinen Fall öffnen, auch nicht antworten.*

Ich denke, Dir ist gänzlich unerklärlich, wie diese Forderung zustande kommt.

Ich habe in den letzten paar Monaten viele Mails mit nicht nachvollziehbaren Geldforderungen oder bekommen. durchwegs im vierstelligen Bereich. Da ich garantiert nichts bestellt habe oder sonst wioe gekauft habe, habe ich nur die erste Mail durchgelesen, aber den Anhang nicht geöffnet. Öffnen des Attachments würde wohl mit einer Virusinfektion enden.

Ich denke, durch die Höhe der Forderung soll der Empfänger in Panik versetzt werden und unachtsam den Anhang öfnen und damit seinen Rechner mit einem Virus infizieren.

Antworten würde Deine Mailaddresse verifizieren und für Spamer attrakiver machen.

LG
P

(Wurde vor dem Verschieben in diesen Thread verfasst.)


----------



## Nicko1998 (26 August 2012)

Ich habe innerhalb der letzten drei Monate insgesamt 22 Mails mit Drohungen/Inkassoforderungen und anhängender .zip-Datei erhalten, die nahezu denselben Aufbau hatten. Die Absender kamen aus allen möglichen Ländern. In den meisten Fällen war der Schrott an den User "Blauer Ozean" gerichtet ("sehr geehrter Herr Blauer Ozean"  ). Den Schrott löschen, und gut ists!


----------



## joerg64 (5 September 2012)

Hi,

mein Vater hat ein ähnliches schreiben erhalten  .....

Sehr geehter Kunde , ( was für mich schon auf einen Fake hinweißt da der name nicht erwähnt wurde )

bei Durchsicht unsere Zahlungseingänge stellten wir fest das .....

mit verpflichtendem Gruß

VoigtVersand GmbH Arnstein
Leiter: Narah Hofmann
Umsatzsteuer-Nummer : DE922474093


... liege ich richtig ... ABZOCKE .. ???

Gruß Jörg


----------



## BenTigger (5 September 2012)

joerg64 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> mein Vater hat ein ähnliches schreiben erhalten .....
> ... liege ich richtig ... ABZOCKE .. ???
> ...


 
Nöö völlig falsch. Keine Abzocke sondern Trojaner unterschieb Versuch


----------



## -Faust- (23 Januar 2013)

Zahlungsaufforderung von "Amazon"

Hallo liebes Forum.

Ich wollte auf eine "neue" (?) Masche aufmerksam machen und dabei gleich fragen, ob ich auf einen solch plumben Abzockversuch trotzdem mit einem Widerruf reagieren sollte.

Ich habe folgende Mail bekommen:




> Betreff: [Name] Mahnbescheid Kundennummer: 35576208***
> 
> Sehr geehrte/r [Name],
> 
> ...


 
Ja und dann gibt es natürlich noch einen .zip Anhang mit "Einzelheiten".  Den habe ich natürlich nicht geöffnet, ich bin ja nicht blöd! 

Natürlich habe ich nichts bei amazon oder sonst wo im Wert von 210€ gekauft. Eine Mail vom 18.01.2013 gibt/gab es auch nicht.

Also: Widerrufen oder einfach ignorieren?

Vielen Dank im Voraus! 

[Modedit by Hippo: Beitrag passen einsortiert und Quote-Tags ergänzt]


----------



## Hippo (23 Januar 2013)

-Faust- schrieb:


> ...Also: Widerrufen oder einfach ignorieren?


Na DIE Frage meinst jetzt aber nicht ernst, oder ...


----------



## Batzner (23 Januar 2013)

Ich bekam heute Nacht eine ähnliche Mail, allerdings soll ich angeblich bei Neckermann.de bestellt haben. Sind die nicht schon seit Oktober 2012 geschlossen...!?

Scheint mir aber das selbe Muster zu sein. Ich habe in einer Anwortmail kurz mal alles widerrufen und natürlich die zip-Datei nicht angefasst. Ich glaube aber, man kann das Ganze getrost in den Papierkorb schieben, ohne in irgendeiner Weise zu reagieren.



"Sehr geehrte/r K... C...,

Sie haben auf unsere schriftliche Zahlungserinnerung vom 02.01.2013 nicht reagiert, so dass der nicht beglichene Betrag aus der Rechnung 0812038 vom 05.12.2012 von Ihnen noch nicht beglichen wurde. 

Deine Bestellnummer: 2497206643*** bei www.neckermann.de 223,60 Euro
Lieferung an: K... C...

Wir bitten Sie daher den fälligen Betrag binnen 5 Tagen ohne Abzug auf das in der Anlage genannte Konto zu überweisen. 

In der Anlage finden Sie Ihre Lieferung und weitere Einzelheiten Ihrer Bestellung. 

Bei Fragen können Sie sich gerne an unseren Kundenservice unter 0900 - 63 692 71464 (1,69 Euro/Min dt. Festnetz) wenden. 
Sollte auch diese Frist ohne einen Zahlungseingang verstreichen, so werden wir die Zahlung an unsere Anwälte zur professionellen Einforderung leiten. 
Wir möchten Sie darauf hinweisen, dass wir alle Zahlungseingänge bis zum 23.01.2013 geprüft haben. 

Bitte lassen Sie uns wissen, ob wir Ihnen noch weiter behilflich sein können. 

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Ihr Kundenservice
Deutschland Allstedt
Kimberly Haas"


----------



## Hippo (23 Januar 2013)

Batzner schrieb:


> ... Ich habe in einer Anwortmail kurz mal alles widerrufen ...


Das könntest Du auch einer Parkuhr erzählen - wenn die Adresse überhaupt erreichbar ist gehört sie mit Sicherheit nicht dem der Dir die Mail geschickt hat. Denen kommts nur drauf an den Trojaner unters Volk zu werfen.


Batzner schrieb:


> ... Ich glaube aber, man kann das Ganze getrost in den Papierkorb schieben, ohne in irgendeiner Weise zu reagieren.


... aber sowas von ...


----------



## Goblin (23 Januar 2013)

Man antwortet nicht auf Mails deren Absender man nicht kennt. Was willste da denn Widerrufen ? Ein Trojaner oder Virus den man sich vielleicht einfängt ??? Leute Leute....


----------



## Hippo (23 Januar 2013)

Goblin schrieb:


> Man antwortet nicht auf Mails deren Absender man nicht kennt...


Sorry, als Pauschalaussage kann ich das so nicht stehenlassen. Man sollte schon mal lesen was drin steht in einer Mail.
Wir als alte Hasen reden uns immer leicht, aber selbst mir ist es mal passiert daß ich in der Flut meiner Mails unkonzentriert wie ich in dem Moment war fast auf so´nen Banking-Trojaner geklickt hätte. Hab das im Klicken grad noch abgebogen...  Glück gehabt.
Und lieber einer fragt hier nochmal "blöd" als daß er hinterher "blöd" schaut!

(tm) Mein Opa: Lieber vurher bled gfroochd alds dernooch bled gschaud!


----------



## BenTigger (23 Januar 2013)

Goblin schrieb:


> Man antwortet nicht auf Mails deren Absender man nicht kennt. Was willste da denn Widerrufen ? Ein Trojaner oder Virus den man sich vielleicht einfängt ??? Leute Leute....


Natürlich muss man derartige Mails sofort Widerrufen!!
Ich rufe dann immer: *Trojaner, du bist hier unerwünscht.* Daraufhin deinstalliert er sich wieder und mein System ist sauber.
Insofern ist ein Widerruf schon wichtig...


----------



## -Faust- (24 Januar 2013)

Hippo schrieb:


> (tm) Mein Opa: Lieber vurher bled gfroochd alds dernooch bled gschaud!


 
Opas haben's einfach drauf. 

Ja, dann danke für eure Antworten (und das Ergänzen der Quote-Tags und das Einsortieren des Beitrags, ich Schussel )!


----------



## -Faust- (29 Januar 2013)

Hallo Leute.

Jetzt wird es leider etwas gruselig.
Mein Vater hat eine ähnliche email bekommen. Von Brands4friends. Gleiche Masche, Zip-Datei im Anhang. Zahlungsaufforderung vom 05.01. nicht reagiert. blablabla 700€, etc. pp.

Allerdings ist die Mail an mich adressiert. An meinen Namen, der in der Mailadresse meines Vaters nicht auftaucht. Wie kann das sein?

Ich untersuche meinen Rechner gerade auf Viren, aber ich halte meinen Rechner immer penibel aktuell und nutze dauerhaft avast. Die Zip-Datei habe ich nicht geöffnet!

Ich danke für eure Antworten!


----------



## Hippo (29 Januar 2013)

Wegschmeißen, Kaffee holen, nicht mehr dran denken. Gruslig ist da garnix - nur Spammerprosa 
Die Mail hat mit Deinem Rechner nullkommagarnienix zu tun.
Irgendwann, irgendwo ist die Mailaddi mal in Spammerlisten geraten und diese Fakerechnungsmails werden gießkannenartig übers Netz verteilt.
Also, kein Grund zur Panik.
Das Schema ist immer das gleiche
Beliebige Mailaddi + Name einer bekannten Firma + verflucht hoher Rechnungsbetrag = Panik beim Empfänger und Hoffnung beim Spammer daß der Empfänger die Zip öffnet und sich den Trojaner einfängt.
Wenn Du die nicht öffnest passiert auch nichts


----------



## -Faust- (29 Januar 2013)

Ja, schon klar.
Ich meine nur, dass mein Name in der Mail an meinen Vater war. Also muss ein Zusammenhang zwischen der Mail meines Vaters und meinem Namen, sprich meine Mailadresse hergestellt worden sein. Und das finde ich gruselig!
Verstehst du was ich meine?


----------



## Hippo (29 Januar 2013)

Ja, ist aber trotzdem egal, die Daten sind gewürfelt.
Ich hab schon Spammails von mir selber gekriegt 
Die würfeln ihre Listen wild durcheinander, Absender fälschen ist kein Problem und manchmal ist Empfänger und Absender gleich, mal werden Vornamen gewürfelt und so weiter.
Nach wie vor kein Grund für Panik oder Grusel


----------



## -Faust- (29 Januar 2013)

Alles klar. Dann erstmal danke. 

Ich werde das weiterhin beobachten und wenn jetzt immer mal wieder welche reinflattern, muss ich mich wohl oder übel in die schöne Welt der Spamfilter reinarbeiten. *seufz* Immer nur Arbeit! 

Einen schönen Tag wünsche ich dir (und dem Rest natürlich auch)!


----------



## Hippo (29 Januar 2013)

Die große Welle dieser Rechnungen ist durch, da tröpfeln nur noch Nachzügler im Netz rum.
Viel wichtiger als ein Spamfilter ist da die Installation und Einsatz des Sicherheitsprogrammes Brain 2.0


----------



## BenTigger (29 Januar 2013)

Hippo schrieb:


> Sicherheitsprogramm Brain 2.0


 
Grrr hab schon gegoogelt... Wo bekomme ich dieses Sicherheitsprogramm ?? kanns nirgendwo finden...


----------



## Hippo (29 Januar 2013)

Ich bring am WE eine Kopie mit


----------



## -Faust- (29 Januar 2013)

Hippo schrieb:


> Die große Welle dieser Rechnungen ist durch, da tröpfeln nur noch Nachzügler im Netz rum.
> Viel wichtiger als ein Spamfilter ist da die Installation und Einsatz des Sicherheitsprogrammes Brain 2.0


 
Ja, das ist das wichtigste, ich weiß. Ich bin auch konstant am updaten. 
Darf ich trotzdem fragen, was du in diesem Fall konkret meinst? Oder war das nur allgemein gemeint?

@ BenTigger: Du bist ein sehr humorvoller Mensch, so scheint mir...


----------



## Goblin (29 Januar 2013)

Hirn einschalten und nicht alles glauben was in Spammails steht


----------



## BenTigger (29 Januar 2013)

Tja Faust, wie soll ichs sagen... Mir sitzt so manches mal der Schalk im Nacken und kann auch gerne mal einen gegen mich selbst loslassen


----------



## Hippo (29 Januar 2013)

Goblin schrieb:


> Hirn einschalten und nicht alles glauben was in Spammails steht


Uiiii - dolllllll !
ECHT?



-Faust- schrieb:


> ...Darf ich trotzdem fragen, was du in diesem Fall konkret meinst? Oder war das nur allgemein gemeint?


Ja war mehr allgemein. Es lesen ja mehr Leute mit die oft mehr der Technik vertrauen anstatt mal das Bauchgefühl wieder zu trainieren.
Wie z.B. bei zu schönen Angeboten bei denen schlagartig das Hirn aussetzt und tausend Euro an einen Unbekannten im Netz überwiesen werden nur weil der sagt die Kamera gibts zum halben Preis und sich dann wundern daß das Geld weg und die Kamera nicht da ist


----------



## Devilfrank (30 Januar 2013)

Gestern bei mir im Kasten. Das geht querbeet...

*ACHTUNG!**
Wichtige Information für unsere Kunden:*

Es befinden sich aktuell betrügerische E-Mails mit Mahnungen im Umlauf. In diesen E-Mails werden Sie unter Missbrauch unseres Namens aufgefordert, einen fälligen Betrag zu einer Bestellung, die Sie angeblich über *westfalia.de* getätigt haben, zu begleichen. Zusätzlich beinhaltet die E-Mail einen Anhang mit einer zip-Datei.

*Bitte öffnen Sie KEINESFALLS diese Datei und löschen Sie die E-Mail!*

Für Rückfragen zu diesen Mahnungen wird in diesen betrügerischen E-Mails eine „0900 Telefon“ angegeben. Bitte rufen Sie nicht diese 0900 Nummern an.

*Westfalia verwendet NIE kostspielige 0900 Telefonnummern!*

Wir haben den Betrug bereits zur Anzeige gebracht.

Weitere Fragen beantworten wir Ihnen gerne telefonisch unter der kostenlosen Nummer
*Tel.: 0800 / 355 0 355 *oder per E-Mail unter [email protected].


----------



## Hippo (30 Januar 2013)

Der nächste Spamrun kocht hoch, es hat bei den Gaunern wieder Taschengeld fürs Botnetz gegeben


----------



## Shit Happens (8 Februar 2013)

Selten so gelacht, habe heute auch eine ähnliche eMail erhalten, bzgl. Androhung Mahnbescheid und ich möchte meine Bestellung über € 8xx,xx im Attachement nochmals ansehen.
Nur;
1. diese eMail ist an meine GMX-Adresse gesandt worden, die ich bei keiner Bestellung angebe (Habe verschiedene separate eMail-Adressen für Bestellungen, Gewinnspiel die auf meine eigentliche GMX-Adresse weitergeleitet werden)
2. wenn ich im Internet einkaufe, nur per Kreditkarte

Das traurige an dieser Sache ist, das bestimmt viele Leute unbedarft den Anhang öffnen.


----------



## Paulchen Panther (13 Februar 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

wer, außer mir, hat so eine mail bekommen?

Guten Tag Paulchen Panther,

wir bedanken uns für Ihren Einkauf bei Jungstil. 

Leider hat unsere Buchhaltung bei Ihnen eine offene Rechnung festgestellt. 
Wenn Sie den Rechnungsbetrag in den letzten Tagen bezahlt haben, betrachten 
Sie dieses Schreiben als gegenstandslos. Vielleicht ist Ihnen jedoch 
entgangen die Rechnung 3988585 für Ihre Bestellung 85295376 fristgerecht 
zu überweisen. 

Bitte begleichen Sie die Rechnung bis zum 16.02.2013. 
In der Anlage sehen Sie Ihre Lieferung und andere Einzelheiten Ihrer Bestellung.

Offene Rechnung: 749,53 Euro
Mahngebühren: 17,00 Euro

Sollte auch diese Zeitfrist ohne einen Zahlungseingang verstreichen, so werden 
wir diese Angelegenheit an unsere Anwälte zur Einforderung übergeben.

Haben Sie weitere Fragen? Unser Kundendienst ist gerne für Sie da. 
Sie erreichen uns von Montag bis Freitag in der Zeit von 9 bis 12 Uhr und von 13 
bis 20 Uhr unter unserer Service-Rufnummer: +49(0)6176-24588-3

Freundlich grüßt Sie
Anne Weber Ihr Kundenservice-Online


Wahnsinn,

ist das der Hattrick?

Abzocke durch 
1. völlig hirnlose Forderung eines Ladens, von dem ich vorher noch nie gehört habe
2. eine sicherlich sehr teure hotline, bei der ich anrufen soll und
3. ein Anhang den ich öffnen soll um mir wahrscheinlich einen Trojaner einzufangen.

lol

Ich schätze mal, daß ich mit Anne keinen Bund für's Leben eingehen werde...



Die e-mail des Absenders lautet [email protected]

Ich schätze mal der arme Kerl weiß nicht, daß seine e-mail Adresse mißbraucht wird.

Wer hat noch so was bekommen?

pelzige Grüße

Paulchen


----------



## BenTigger (13 Februar 2013)

Virenmail, wenn du den Anhang öffnest, haste bestimmt einen Trojaner.
Anhang einfach mal durch nen Scanner jagen.
Der Anhang ist sicherlich auch noch gezippt gelle?


----------



## Paulchen Panther (13 Februar 2013)

keine Ahnung. Den öffne ich gewiß nicht.
Die mail liegt schon mal im Mülleimer, wo sie definitiv auch hingehört.


----------



## Paulchen Panther (13 Februar 2013)

Ach ja, der Betreff in der mail ist lustig: Paulchen Panther Abmahnung mit Bearbeitungsgebühren Nummer: 021400612 13.02.2013

und verschickt um 02:05!

Das petze ich der Gewerkschaft, daß die arme Anne auch noch um diese Uhrzeit arbeiten muß!!!!

Wo bleibt da der Arbeitsschutz?


----------



## Goblin (13 Februar 2013)

> eine sicherlich sehr teure hotline


 
Nööö,die Vorwahl 06176 gibt es gar net


----------



## tina55 (16 Februar 2013)

Hallo
ich habe die gleiche Mail am 13.02.von Jungstil bekommen, soll 666,01 Euro plus 15,00 Euro Mahngebühr bis zum 17.02. bezahlen. Auch ich habe noch nie etwas von Jungstil gehört, war total geschockt.
Bin gespannt was weiter passiert.
Viele Grüße
Tina


----------



## Hippo (16 Februar 2013)

tina55 schrieb:


> ...Bin gespannt was weiter passiert...


Nix ...
... höchstens das ganze nochmal als Androhung der Beauftragung der päpstlichen Inkassokongreagation
Alles ein Fall für die virtuelle


----------



## Ynnus (19 Februar 2013)

Meine Mutter hat auch von Jungstil per Mail eine Rechnung über knapp 800,- € erhalten.
Meine Stiefschwester ist bei der Polizei und gab folgenden Rat:

unter https://www.berlin.de/polizei/internetwache/indexmitc.php

unbedingt eine Onlineanzeige aufgeben. Dann kommt man seiner Schuldigkeit nach
und vielleicht kann man doch mal die "Gauner" schnappen...

... meine Mutter hat eben schon ihre Anzeige aufgegeben


----------



## christianmicha (19 Februar 2013)

Heute neu:
"Sehr geehrter Kunde...,
bedauerlicherweise war die Abbuchung durch Lastschrift von Ihren angegebenen Bankkonto nicht möglich oder es wurde eine Rücklastschrift zum Auftrag gegeben, für die Gebühren von 37,62 EUR berechnet sind.
Wir geben Ihnen Gelegenheit den Betrag inklusive der Gebühren für die Rücklastschrift bis zum 27.02.2013 an uns zu überweisen. Sonst sehen wir uns gezwungen, ein Betreibungsverfahren in die Wege zu leiten. Bitte ersparen Sie sich weitere Probleme und Kosten und zahlen Sie umgehend die beigefügte Rechnung.
Bitte nehmen Sie sich einen kleinen Moment Zeit, um Ihre Auftragsdetails zu überprüfen.
Bezahlauflistung und Storno-Mitteilung finden Sie in beigefügtem Anhang.
Deine Bestellnummer: 4082609114814 bei www.mytoys.de AG
Besten Dank und freundliche Grüsse,
Aileen Benen Support-Online Team"
Im Anhang ZIP-Datei mit "TR/Injector.aoj" (Avira).
Bei derartigen Bedrohungen handelt es sich wohl um Straftaten. Wer gern verdutzte und/oder
genervte Polizeigesichter sehen möchte, möge Anzeige erstatten...


----------



## christianmicha (19 Februar 2013)

Neue Diagnose von Avira: "TR/Matsnu.EB.115"


----------



## Devilfrank (20 Februar 2013)

Siehe auch hier: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/thre...n-trojaner-mails-überrollt-deutschland.41740/


----------



## Goblin (20 Februar 2013)

> unbedingt eine Onlineanzeige aufgeben


 
Wegen einer dämlichen Spammail ? Ich denke die Polizei hat wichtigeres zu tun


----------



## Heiko (20 Februar 2013)

Ynnus schrieb:


> unbedingt eine Onlineanzeige aufgeben.


Eine Anzeige "aufgeben" tut man bei der Lokalzeitung der Wahl. Bei der Polizei/StA "erstattet" man Anzeige. Das macht das Verständnis etwas leichter.


----------



## Alfisonson (20 Februar 2013)

ich hatte folgende mail im postkasten:

_Sehr geehrte/r (mein Name),_

 Sie haben auf unsere freundliche Mahnung vom 16.01.2013 nicht reagiert, so dass der nicht ... [Mailtext entfernt]

Hab den anhang mal in einer virtuellen umgebung geöffnet und die darin enthaltene datei gescannt. auch bei mir wurde der trojaner TR/Matsnu.EB.115 gefunden.

zudem wurde mir beim login in mein e-mail account der hinweis gegeben dass mein acc. vorübergehend geblockt wurde wegen unregelmäßigkeiten dieses accounts.

ich will hoffen dass ich nicht bereits nen trojaner hab, mein pc verhält sich zurzeit jedoch nicht ungewöhnlich

[Modedit by Hippo: Überflüssigen, weil immer wieder gleichen Text entfernt]


----------



## Paulchen Panther (21 Februar 2013)

Ach Leute,

jetzt bin ich schon 5 Tage über dem Zahlungstermin und habe immer noch keine weitere Drohung erhalten.

Was habe ich falsch gemacht? Ist Anne jetzt sauer auf mich? Mobben durch ignorieren?

Was kann ich dagegen tun?

Diese Spammer sind auch nicht mehr das, was sie mal sein wollten...

Mit gesträubtem Fell

Paulchen Panther


----------



## Inge Gauer (2 April 2013)

Auch ich habe heute per Mail eine Mahnung über 415,85 Euro erhalten. Habe noch nie etwas mit der Firma Jungstil etwas zu tun gehabt. Die Zip habe ich auch nicht geöffnet. Zahlen werde ich natürlich auch nicht. Bin mal gespannt, ob noch was kommt


----------



## Hippo (2 April 2013)

Inge Gauer schrieb:


> ... Die Zip habe ich auch nicht geöffnet...


Sehr gut



Inge Gauer schrieb:


> ...Zahlen werde ich natürlich auch nicht...


Guter Plan



Inge Gauer schrieb:


> Bin mal gespannt, ob noch was kommt


Och ja, manche schicken dann noch ´ne Mahnung, manche nicht ...
... was solls?
Wozu gibts Spamfilter und Löschtasten ...


----------



## Sibop (25 Mai 2013)

Hi auch ich bekamm 2 mails ........ 1 bekante Firma Neckermann

Sehr geehrter Kunde,

unsere Buchhaltung wies uns darauf hin, dass der Betrag von 375,00 EU noch nicht ausgeglichen ist.
[blafaselblub]

Bei beidem war ein zip datei ich aus Neugier versucht zu Öffnen Avira Hatt das Ausführen gestoppt bezüglich einer Trojaner warnung.

[Modedit by Hippo: Überflüssigen Mailtext gelöscht weil altbekannt]


----------



## Goblin (25 Mai 2013)

Neckermann is schon lange pleite ! Versandhäuser mahnen immer per Briefpost


----------



## Hippo (25 Mai 2013)

Goblin schrieb:


> Neckermann is schon lange pleite ! Versandhäuser mahnen immer per Briefpost


Bischd e Gscheiderle ...
Hoschd verpennd ... >>> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Neckermann_(Versandhandel)#Reorganisationsbem.C3.BChungen_und_Insolvenz

guggschd emol
>>> www.neckermann.de

Also theoretisch wärs möglich ...
... aber nur theoretisch


----------



## Goblin (25 Mai 2013)

Ja,aber praktisch verschicken die nur offline Briefe


----------



## Klaus-Dieter Kroll (12 Juni 2013)

Habe selbst eine E-Mail erhalten mit einer Forderung von 553,00 Euro.Habe diese bei meiner Anwältin zur Anzeige gebracht und hoffe über die Staatsanwaltschaft diese Betrüger zur Strecke zu bringen.


----------



## Hippo (12 Juni 2013)

Klaus-Dieter Kroll schrieb:


> ...Habe diese bei meiner Anwältin zur Anzeige gebracht und hoffe über die Staatsanwaltschaft diese Betrüger zur Strecke zu bringen.


Rausgeschmissenes Geld ...
... und vergebliche Hoffnung


----------



## BenTigger (13 Juni 2013)

Weia, da glaubt doch tatsächlich jemand, das einViren/Trojanersender bei der Staatsanwalt aus DE so reagiert:




aber hinter der Tür passiert in Wirklichkeit dieses:


----------



## abc (1 Juli 2013)

guten abend , hab eben meine mails gelesen und das hier entdeckt .

[Modedit by Hippo: Überflüssiger weil immer gleicher Blafaselblub gelöscht]



kann mir schnell wer helfen ? hatte ne zipdatei im anhang und ich hab so garkeinen plan  wir haben nix bestellt !!!! was mach ich nun ?


----------



## Hippo (2 Juli 2013)

abc schrieb:


> ...kann mir schnell wer helfen ? ...


Ich 




abc schrieb:


> ...was mach ich nun ?


Die Finger von der ZIP-Datei lassen, die Mail löschen und den Thread hier lesen


----------



## Reducal (2 Juli 2013)

VZHH schrieb:
			
		

> http://www.vzhh.de/recht/302187/loeschen-loeschen-loeschen.aspx
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bopher (11 Juli 2013)

Hallo, ich habe vor einigen Monaten eine Nachricht bekommen, in welcher ein Link war (Online Community). Naja ich wollte auf Spam melden gehen, doch weil mein Laptop Touchpad nicht richtig funktioniert bin ich auf den Link gekommen. Seitdem hab ich mehrere Mahnemails bekommen, obwohl ich keine Emailadresse oder Sonstiges eingegeben habe. Aber ich will einfach nur 100%ig sicher sein, dass ich nicht zahlen muss.
Vielen Dank schon mal im Voraus 




> Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,
> wir dürfen Ihnen mitteilen, dass wir die Interessen unserer Mandantin der WB Services Ltd. vertreten.
> Unsere Mandantin betreibt ein kostenpflichtiges Online Videoportal für Homosexuelle unter der Internetadresse xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
> Sie haben auf der Seite unserer Mandantin ( romeoescort.com) eine Bestellung an folgenden Datum und Uhrzeit vorgenommen: 13.03.2013 03:34:33 Uhr. Während des Bestellvorgangs wurde ihre IP Adresse sowie Rechneradresse inklusive der von Ihnen gemachten Adressangaben gespeichert. Desweiteren wurde eine Bestellbestättigung per Email inklusive Zugangsdaten an folgende Email versendet: XXX
> ...





[Modedit by Hippo: Mailadresse entfernt]


----------



## Reducal (11 Juli 2013)

bopher schrieb:


> Aber ich will einfach nur 100%ig sicher sein, dass ich nicht zahlen muss.


Mit der Sache bist du hier aber zwar nicht im richtige Forum aber in der Sache kannst du dich dennoch getrost zurück lehnen. Diesen Peter S. gibt es mit an Sicherheit grenzender Wahrscheinlichkeit genau so wenig, wie den Direktor mit dem Allerweltsnamen John Smith.


> WBS Ltd.
> 160 LONDON ROAD
> BARKING
> UNITED KINGDOM
> ...


Das ist nicht nur eine nicht toll gemachte Seite sondern womöglich eine ganz miese Masche.


bopher schrieb:


> ....ich habe vor einigen Monaten eine Nachricht bekommen, in welcher ein Link war (Online Community) .... bin ich auf den Link gekommen.... obwohl ich keine Emailadresse oder Sonstiges eingegeben habe.


Der Link war evtl. personifiziert, was bedeutet, dass der Anbieter deine Daten bereits zuvor schon hatte und nur durch das Klicken des Links den Datenbestand zu deiner IP verbinden und dadurch die Forderung auslösen konnte. Man nennt sowas auch Computerbetrug und dafür willst du doch wohl nicht ernsthaft zahlen wollen, oder?


----------



## bopher (11 Juli 2013)

Nein ich wollte so oder so nicht zahlen, weil ich ja auch wirklich nichts eingegeben habe. Nur wie gesagt, ich war mir einfach nur nicht sicher, da ich zwar öfter schon einfach so Mahnemails bekommen habe, welche aber ohne Zusammenhang waren. Weil ich aber hier wirklich auf der Seite war usw. war's einfach die Unsicherheit, die sich in mir breit gemacht hat. 

Ich danke dir für die schnelle Hilfe


----------



## Beniseetal (21 Juli 2013)

Den genau gleichen Brief bekam ich auch, mit dem selben Datum, dem gleichen Betrag. usw.


----------

